# Schwinn Wasp - help with ID, value, parts



## hognuts (Aug 19, 2006)

I've just acquired a Schwinn Wasp 24" girls bike. The date code is A94595 which makes it either 1/8/52 or 9/18-9/21/53, according to the charts posted at different sites I've found. I'm not very experienced in old bike resto, so I would appreciate any info. I don't think this thing is particularly valuable. It originally belonged to the girl next door that I grew up with, but the date code indicates it would have been around 10 years old when she had it as a kid. I don't know what years the Wasp was produced. My original intention was to fix it up for my daughter to ride. Not a full blown resto, probably more like a rat bike. I do auto mechanic/hot rod/motorcycle work for a living, so I have resources to do just about anything. I would like to know what I have, and make sure I'm not screwing up something I shouldn't be. I do have some pix in the camera and will post them as soon as I figure out how.


----------

